# Peeing in the Bushes



## firebaugh (Jul 7, 2008)

A little old lady is walking down the street, dragging two plastic
garbage bags, one in each hand. The re's a hole in one of the bags, and 
once in a while a $20 bill flies out of it onto the pavement.

Noticing this, a policeman stops her. "Ma'am, there are $20 bills
falling out of that bag..."

"Damn!" says the little old   lady ... "I'd better go back and see
if I can find some of them. Thanks for the warning!"

"Well, now, not so fast," says the cop. "How did you get all that
money? Did you steal it?"

"Oh, no", says the little old lady. "You see, my back yard backs up
to the parking lot of the football stadium. Each time there's a game, a lot
of fans come and pee in the bushes, right into my flower beds!"  So, I go
and stand behind the bushes with a big hedge clipper, and each time 
someone sticks his thingie through the bushes, I yell:"$20 or off it comes!'"

"Hey, not a bad idea!" laughs the cop. "Good luck!" By the way,
what's in the other bag?"

"Well", says the little old lady, "Not all of them pay"


----------



## bigbear (Jul 7, 2008)

Good One!  Ya gotta love little old ladies!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 7, 2008)

OOOOouuuucchhh!


----------



## mr porky (Jul 8, 2008)

Tip jar?


----------



## meat-man (Jul 9, 2008)

lol that was great ..... sounds like my mom


----------

